# Come on Jae - sort it out!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Errors when posting, errors when trying to pm:

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php

Adverts not displaying, (not that I mind that).

The posts are being posted, and the pm's are shown as sent, but you get the Debug error everytime.

Are we going down like the Seat Forum? :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

What in earth is a Seat-forum????


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It's a forum like this one, but for people who spend all day sitting down....

:wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Very good.

The SMTP Errors were caused by the amount of traffic being sent to the mail server by this forum. This has now been rectified, and should the failure occur again, it will restart automatically.

As for the SeatForum - it aint dead, its alive!

Jae


----------

